# Piranhas?? Let's see a REAL predator, shall we?



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Everyone brags about their P's here but let me show you what I just found at another site.

THIS IS NOT MY VIDEO.

Put a "P" in with this bad boy... Nuff Said.

http://media.putfile.com/Red-Snakehead-C-M...--feeding-video


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

awesome vid!


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Damn Id do anything for a freakin channa of anykind!


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow that was awesome...so upset shs are illegal here


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Verry cool. its a little piggy. I wish my redline lived long enough to get that cool.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

That is a members of either ww or monsterfishkeepers, i forget which one


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats a bad ass little fish
enjoyed watching that


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

timmy said:


> That is a members of either ww or monsterfishkeepers, i forget which one


At the end of the vid you'll see him pan out and show the tank which says Monster Fish Keepers.

The guy lives in Hong Kong where they can pick these fish up for like $6.

Must be nice...


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Damn, that little killer was knocking down feeders 4 at a time!!!
Channa are awesome preds and yes a big red would take out a shoal of medium sized Piranha in minutes.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

C0OL vid..*but piranhas are still #1*


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> C0OL vid..*but piranhas are still #1*


That would be a "negative" ghost rider...


----------



## oryschakgp (Nov 5, 2005)

Sampson said:


> C0OL vid..*but piranhas are still #1*


That would be a "negative" ghost rider...








[/quote]

You're on a piranha forum, of course Ps are gonnd be #1 here.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*You're on a piranha forum, of course Ps are gonnd be #1 here. *

wrong- your in NON P FRESHWATER FORUM, so hell no p's stay out of here


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Damn. That lil guy was taking on 4 feeders on back to back. I cant believe how fast these guys hit their food.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very cool video but nothing beats seeing a live 24+ jump out of the water and grab its good amazing creatures.


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

my smallmouth and largemouth bass are way faster...they make this fish look like it's hunting in slow motion! I'd take a bass over one of those any day!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

You guys should come to the snakehead forums more often. This vid is made by Sqratch:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=120567










Either way that vid is pretty impressive!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

man that chana micropeltes is amazing! great video


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

If you want speed, there's no comparison (not piranha, not snakheads, not bass)... to Acestrorhynchus. They're not built to fight, they're 100% grease lightning.

That said, all of those preds have something to offer. Also add arowana, clown knives, many cichlids.

Actually, have any of you seen Lepidiolamprologous hunt for live fish? It's quite amazing.


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

BASSFISHERMAN said:


> my smallmouth and largemouth bass are way faster...they make this fish look like it's hunting in slow motion! I'd take a bass over one of those any day!


You have to be kidding...

I had a 6+ pound bass for almost a year in my 220 and yes, they are fast when it comes to inhaling their food.

But for sheer ferociousness (with teeth to match) your bass wouldn't last 10 seconds with a snakehead 1/2 it's size.

Bass are only voracious when HUNGRY. Snakeheads just don't want another inhabitant in their space and kill for both food and territory. Bass are incapable of that.

Last time I checked, bass weren't outlawed in states because they are capable of decimating native populations of fish...


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Sampson, last time I checked bass are not outlawed because they ARE the native population!


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

Sampson said:


> Sampson, last time I checked bass are not outlawed because they ARE the native population!


 I think he was just stating that bass are a much more peaceful fish when compared to the sh which has in fact been outlawed because of the way it can decimate natives.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

i have seen that vid b4 but its a good movie.. love it


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

JD7.62 said:


> Sampson, last time I checked bass are not outlawed because they ARE the native population!


 I think he was just stating that bass are a much more peaceful fish when compared to the sh which has in fact been outlawed because of the way it can decimate natives.
[/quote]

I got ya boss...

Good point and absolutely true!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

This, my friend, is a REAL predator


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

yea to bad shs are black listed where im at too,there great pets.my buddy had one and it was awsome!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

mr.bearhasyourlady said:


> yea to bad shs are black listed where im at too,there great pets.my buddy had one and it was awsome!


WOW THAT co0l


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

I'd be more impressed if that octopus was in an aquarium like that puffer was...

Should I consider my thread hi-jacked at this point?


----------

